# Champagne DblRex



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Champagne double-rex girl, not sure what her hair will look like in the future but she is very pretty with a bright face and a calm sweet personality. We're still coming up with names but if anyone has anything in mind feel free to share.


----------



## sammyterror (Feb 22, 2017)

She looks like a Mia <3


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

sammyterror said:


> She looks like a Mia <3


Very cute name, in fact we've had a cat named Mia before... so she will be our only Mia. <3 

We're still considering. Poppy, Chai, Daisy, Parfait, Vivi... Short cute names.


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

I like Chai. It matches the color of her head.


----------



## sammyterror (Feb 22, 2017)

I too like Chai. Very beautiful name for a cutie of rat


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

My heart rat was named Chai. She was a champagne capped. She is in my avatar.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Ya, that's why I was considering it since she kind of looks like a sheet of paper with tea stains on it. It's cute. But then my partner said "What if she just loses all her hair anyways?" Lol.



Grotesque said:


> My heart rat was named Chai. She was a champagne capped. She is in my avatar.


That's so sweet I hope I wouldn't be stealing the name D: Cuz now I'm really leaning toward it. But then, I think we have the same taste in names since my oft-considered names for rats are the like of Sugar Ginger Mocha and Willow as well.  Hehe.


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

I stink with names but she is adorable. Don't know why but I think Lilly when I seen her.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Okeedoke22 said:


> I stink with names but she is adorable. Don't know why but I think Lilly when I seen her.


I love it and the only reason we've not used it yet is because we're actually saving that name for a future daughter! ;D


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Coffeebean said:


> I love it and the only reason we've not used it yet is because we're actually saving that name for a future daughter! ;D


Haha. Good reason not to use it. I had so many names picked out for a girl but I have 3 boys. James, Andrew and Matthew. I know boring and not original at all but I do love all their names.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Coffeebean said:


> That's so sweet I hope I wouldn't be stealing the name D: Cuz now I'm really leaning toward it. But then, I think we have the same taste in names since my oft-considered names for rats are the like of Sugar Ginger Mocha and Willow as well.  Hehe.


Chai was perfectly named because, like you said, it looked like she had a tea stain on her head. It is a beautiful name for a beautiful rat. Of course you wouldn't be stealing it.


----------

